# Windows + Scrolling? Desktopgröße > Bildschirmgröße!



## sinni800 (27. Januar 2008)

Habs versucht alles schon im Titel zu erklären. Ich will meine Desktopauflösung Größer kriegen, als meine Bildschirmauflösung. Bei nVidia Treibern ist mir manchmal aufgefallen, falls Auflösungen zu groß für die Bildschirme sind, werden kleinere gewählt, und ein kleinerer Ausschnitt gezeigt, der sich beliebig verschieben lässt (Maus an den Rand..)
Vor allem bei Fernsehern kommt das vor (1024x768), wenn man eine Auflösung wie 1280x1024 hat, und das Bild auf den Fernseher geleitet hat. Kann man so etwas künstlich erreichen? Mit vielleicht viel höheren Auflösungen? Beim Amiga früher ging das noch ziemlich leicht, die Funktion war in der Workbench eingebaut ("Arbeitsfläche")...

Ich besitze eine ATI Grafikkarte, 3850. Falls es hilft. Wegen nVidia oben: Hab zwischenzeitlich gewechselt.


----------



## Happy-Max (27. Januar 2008)

Hallo sinni800,

dazu brauchst Du keine Software!

Rechtsklick auf Desktop, dann Eigenschaften / Einstellungen / Erweitert / Monitor / Eigenschaften / Treiber /   Aktualisieren / Nein, diesmal nicht & Weiter / Software von einer Liste ... /  Nicht suchen ... / Haken bei kompatible Hardware anzeigen entfernen / Standarmonitortypen / und dann rechts Deine Auflösung wählen.

Viele Spaß beim Fensterln ;-)

Grüße,
Happy-Max


----------



## sinni800 (28. Januar 2008)

Naja, der ändert aber dann die Auflösung auf den ausgewählten, und falls er sie nicht schafft, gibts hier vom Monitor aus ne Meldung, die Auflösung sei nicht unterstützt. Und ich dachte an größere Maße als 1600x1200. Ich brauch einen Desktop der mindestens doppelt so hoch wie ein 1280x1024 ist. Mindestens.

Ich will nämlich einen Screenshot von einem Programm machen, das keine Exportierung in ein ähnliches Format ermöglicht, und immer teilweise abfotografieren und zusammensetzen ist auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei.


Natürlich wär es auch, so fällt mir grad ein, toll, ein Programm zu haben, welches Screenshots von Fenstern macht, die vielleicht über die Desktopgröße hinausgehen. Hab es schon in Vb.net probiert, aber dann ist alles ausserhalb des normalen Desktops schwarz.


----------



## Happy-Max (28. Januar 2008)

Hallo sinni800,

also bei meinem Moni habe ich das Problem nicht. Er geht normalerweiser nur bis 1280x1024 (native Auflösung). Wenn ich aber einen anderen Monitortyp nach dem genannten Verfahren wähle, dann bleibt er bei seiner maximalen Auflösung und ich muss schieben, so wie Du es gesagt hast. Um so eine große Auflösung zu bekommen, brauchst Du dann nur einen Treiber eines solchen Monitors.

Den Satzteil: "Naja, der ändert aber dann die Auflösung auf den ausgewählten" verstehe ich nicht. Auch weiß ich inzwischen nicht mehr was Du willst. Zuerst hast Du gesagt, dass Du schieben willst. Jetzt sagst Du Einzelbildern wären Käse. Also wie jetzt?

Ein Programm welches so etwas direkt kann, kenne ich leider nicht.

Grüße,
Happy-Max


----------



## sinni800 (17. Februar 2008)

Also Moment. Sorry dass ich nich geantwortet habe...

Erklärung: "den Ausgewählten" war bissle falsch geschrieben... Der versucht die ausgewählte Auflösung immer zu forcieren, egal ob der Monitor sie nicht unterstützt oder ob ers tut (wenn ich die Erkennung umgehe), was dazu führt, dass der Monitor das typische "Auflösung nicht unterstützt" bringt, anstatt dass der Bildschirm das scrollen anfängt.


----------



## Happy-Max (17. Februar 2008)

Hallo sinni800!

Hatte schon gedacht, der Fall wäre erledigt...

Welchen Monitor hast Du denn? Der verhält sich ja merkwürdig. Wenn Du über den Windows Standard Treiber gehst, bekommt der Monitor ja nicht mehr als seine maximale Auflösung, sondern er beginnt zu scrollen.

Grüße,
Happy-Max


----------

